# Lolly crafting Tiny library



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

Hey all! Lolly is crafting tiny library DIY 
Tips are very appreciated ! Looking for NMT, no bells please. 
or the DIY recipes I’m still looking for 
Palm tree lamp
mush lamp 
Shell arch 
Ironwood DIY workbench
Log round table
Starry garland 
Crescent moon chair 
Street organ 
Shell partition

Will be taking in groups of 2 at a time ! Lolly is all the way to the back of my town, please no roaming after you get your recipe ! Thank you
Also, if you have a weak internet connection please do not comment, if it disconnects Lolly will stop crafting.


----------



## aww (Apr 11, 2020)

May I come? I can bring 2NMT?


----------



## Tourmaunte (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2020)

i rlly want that diy!!! may come?


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

aww said:


> May I come? I can bring 2NMT?


Yes ! You’ll be part of group 1

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Tourmaunte said:


> I’d love to visit!


Hey! Yes you’ll be part of group 1


----------



## Leann (Apr 11, 2020)

Can i come?


----------



## alitwick (Apr 11, 2020)

I’ll drop a NMT if I can come!


----------



## Xcourt560x (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I come? I’ll tip nmt


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

alitwick said:


> I’ll drop a NMT if I can come!


Group 2 !

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Xcourt560x said:


> Can I come? I’ll tip nmt


Group 2

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Leann said:


> Can i come?


Group 3


----------



## MardyBum (Apr 11, 2020)

Hello can I come, I can bring NMT


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

MardyBum said:


> Hello can I come, I can bring NMT


Group 3 !


----------



## Mszcrystal (Apr 11, 2020)

i would love to visit too!


----------



## alitwick (Apr 11, 2020)

Thank you for letting me grab the DIY!


----------



## angiepie (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I stop by?


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi! If possible, could I please come? I'm really sorry I don't think I have anything you're looking for as a tip, I do have some pink and orange hybrid cosmos I could spare, though!


----------



## buny (Apr 11, 2020)

ah i think u miss my post? i'd like to come too, i'll tip.....


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

alitwick said:


> Thank you for letting me grab the DIY!


No problem!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



buny said:


> ah i think u miss my post? i'd like to come too, i'll tip.....


Sorry I think I did D: will pm soon

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Tobyjgv said:


> Hi! If possible, could I please come? I'm really sorry I don't think I have anything you're looking for as a tip, I do have some pink and orange hybrid cosmos I could spare, though!


Sure that’d be neat, I’ll pm soon!


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to come too if you're still open! Happy to tip NMT


----------



## UmbreonRogue (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd like to come by too, I'll drop off a NMT.


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

nicesawa said:


> I'd like to come too if you're still open! Happy to tip NMT


Open! Will dm when others leave (-:


----------



## Shylime (Apr 11, 2020)

Would also like to come if it’s still possible, will bring nmt tip!


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

UmbreonRogue said:


> I'd like to come by too, I'll drop off a NMT.


Sure ! Will dm w/ code when it’s your turn (-:


----------



## Restin (Apr 11, 2020)

I’d like to join the queue party if you’re still having visitors. If not, no worries


----------



## merinda! (Apr 11, 2020)

i'd like to come too, will provide 2 NMT's


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

Restin said:


> I’d like to join the queue party if you’re still having visitors. If not, no worries


I think I will! But working thru the list lol will pm

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



merinda! said:


> i'd like to come too, will provide 2 NMT's


Sure ! Will dm when it’s your turn <:


----------



## Mayor of Morioh (Apr 11, 2020)

I would like to stop by!


----------



## angiepie (Apr 11, 2020)

I think you missed my post? D:


----------



## Syndra (Apr 11, 2020)

if you're still open i'd love to come by!


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

Closed up to eat dinner, if I pm’ed anyone and you didn’t show just letting you know I’ll send another code after I eat!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

S


angiepie said:


> I think you missed my post? D:


sorry! Going to eat dinner rn, will let more people come in a bit

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Syndra said:


> if you're still open i'd love to come by!


About to eat dinner, will let some folks come in after (-:


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 11, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## EpicBunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Hi can I come? I have a NMT!


----------



## P4ND0LF0 (Apr 11, 2020)

If its still open i would love to come!


----------



## Syndra (Apr 11, 2020)

ririsoup said:


> About to eat dinner, will let some folks come in after (-:


thanks! i have the log round table diy


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 11, 2020)

hi, i’d like to visit if she’s still giving away the diy  thanks


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

p e p p e r said:


> hi, i’d like to visit if she’s still giving away the diy  thanks


Hello! She is (-: I’m back on. Getting to the people who were waiting for before, Will pm soon

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



EpicBunny said:


> Hi can I come? I have a NMT!


Are you online ?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



P4ND0LF0 said:


> If its still open i would love to come!


Let me know if you’re online !


----------



## ririsoup (Apr 11, 2020)

Still open ~ just lmk


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 11, 2020)

I'd love to come! I'm unfortunately out of nmts for now though :/ but if I grind one out before hand I'll bring it over!


----------



## queertactics (Apr 11, 2020)

hello! if you're still available i'd love to come and tip a NMT!


----------



## theindiegay (Apr 12, 2020)

I have an extra shell arch diy I can bring you!


----------



## courtky (Apr 12, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## Sir.Sims (Apr 12, 2020)

Do send me a PM if you are willing to let additional folk in.


----------

